# split exhaust tips on a 65



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

currently have the exhaust coming straight out the back under the bumper. want to put on the split exhausts coming out under the quarter panel. Found a couple of vendors that sell the tips, but my question is, will I need any additional brackets, etc?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, there are brackets that attach to the side of the frame. I think thepartsplaceinc dot com sells them.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

Year One sells em too. Both vendors REALLY like those splitters cause they are expensive. I know, cause I have a 65' and I'm lookin to put them on my car too. That is one of those extras that just changes the whole tenor of the car in my opinion. Doesn't make it any faster or run any better, probably adds weight to be honest...but man it looks cool.:cool

Parts Place $245.
Year One $367

Thats like 2-3 bottles of 20+year old single malt scotch.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I've been running $29 Trans Am splitters on my '65 for the past 25 years. I like the looks better than the stamped oem ones. They mount and look very close to the originals, and only goat guru's know the difference. I'll post a pic later from my home PC if you want to see 'em.


----------



## old-goat (Jul 10, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> I've been running $29 Trans Am splitters on my '65 for the past 25 years. I like the looks better than the stamped oem ones. They mount and look very close to the originals, and only goat guru's know the difference. I'll post a pic later from my home PC if you want to see 'em.


I would like to see them, mine runs out the back but I wouldn't mind putting splitters on


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I'd love to see them too. I have a feeling they'd be a little more than $29 now.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a side view.... not the best photo....I have a close-up I can't find....I posted it 4 years ago or so on this forum.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you click on my name it will take you to my home page here, which has a great pic of the splitters on the '65.....just can't figure out how to transfer it to this thread.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. One more question. About how far back from the wheel wells should they sit?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I was told by Dennis Kirban that mine were actually correctly positioned,(dumb luck on my part) so you could use mine as a reference if you wanted to.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I found a pair for a late 60's early 70's pair at the parts place for $75. Are these the same? What type of brackets did you use?


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Thought I sent a message earlier, so if this is a duplicate, sorry. I found a pair from a late 60's, early 70's firebird for $75 at the parts place. Are these the same?, and what brackets did you use? Thanks for all the help


----------



## SlamminGears65Goat (Apr 29, 2012)

They look good enough for me. For $29, sign me up!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I used the same brackets that mount to the frame rail that Rukee mentioned. The part is pretty much identical in size, just that it's not stamped with a seam like the correct splitter is. The Trans Am splitter is all formed from one piece and chromed.....very clean look. And only the gurus like us know it's not correct...but they're hard to actually _see _with all that tire smoke.....


----------

